# Air Flo Sand Spreader Parts?



## Trucut21y

Hows it going i just picked up a older Air Flo Spreader and i can't seem to find someone who sells parts. Such as chains and sprockets! If anyone could lead me in the right direction that would be helpful Thanks

Model # AF-PE
Serial # 15339


----------



## m.$terner

im actually looking for the same information, so hopefully someone can chime in. i checked air flos site but theres no info on it at all


----------



## Moonlighter

I get all my parts through Angelos here in Michigan, they will most likely ship to where you are located. http://www.angelos-supplies.com I hope it helps.


----------



## Trucut21y

thanks for the tip. well appreciated, its good for the motor part, do they carry parts for air flo if you contact them over the phone?


----------



## Moonlighter

They carry all the parts needed to rebuild or fix one up, they have a catalog online that you can download and save there are diagrams of the salter. I have to replace a gear box and clutch on mine this year and they are the best price around, at least for me here in Michigan. You can order online as well.


----------



## KatWalk

jcmadigan.com (978)772-2067 Located in Mass. but ships anywhere. They are very knowlegdeable and have always had in stock any Airflo parts that I have needed.


----------



## ticki2

Air Flow is made in NY , call them you can buy direct . Many of the parts are universal and can be found locally .


----------



## htmsupply

talked to guys at angelo's yesterday, they were very helpful , go to their website & look at buyers spreader parts, most are same but they also show airflo specifics, drag chains etc.


----------



## crash444

Here is the phone number for Air Flo in Prattsburg (607) 522-3574 and there web site air-www.flo.com. I am 50 minutes away from there plant so I would drive up and buy parts direct. then last spring I needed two bearing and some other other odd and end stuff and they told me I had to go threw a middle man so I went threw Smart systems in Bath NY and there number is (607) 776-5380. Bath is actully closer to me by only being 25 minute drive but I have to pay a little more for the same parts, Being A highway department I would prefer going threw the Factory direct. Call Air flo and see what they say the guy in parts is super and knows every little bolt and nut on the units being built threw the years. Just beware that if is an old ny state sander there is different parts I found that out last year. they have special parts on them to be different. I have 7 Air flo slide in v box sanders and 4 of them were old state sanders and they are different than the other 3.


----------



## [email protected]

Buyers/AKA sam makes many aftermarket Air Flo parts


----------

